# Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

```
<p><em>Canon’s XA35 and XA30 Camcorders Feature New HD CMOS PROSensor, 20x HD Optical Zoom Lens and Built-in Wi-Fi® Capability</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y.,</strong> — Responding to the evolving needs of professional news organizations, documentary creators, professional videographers and film schools, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the new Canon XA35* and XA30* Full HD professional camcorders, which are both highly portable and capable of capturing high-quality video in low light, as well as wireless connectivity for easy uploading of files. Both camcorders feature a genuine Canon 20x High Definition Optical Zoom Lens and a new, advanced HD CMOS PRO image sensor with low-luminance noise of +3dB for improved low-light image capture. Enabling a wide range of imaging possibilities, the duo also features two new video-recording modes: Highlight Priority, which facilitates the faithful expression of tonal gradations, colors and sharpness in the mid- to high-brightness range; and Wide DR, which delivers an expanded dynamic range.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>These compact ergonomically designed camcorders weigh only 2.6 pounds (including battery), allowing for extreme mobility and portability. Both camcorders feature detachable handles and utilize Canon’s DIGIC DV4 Image Processor and Intelligent Optical Image Stabilization with powered and dynamic modes and auto on/off mode.</p>
<p>“The ability to deliver high-quality video in a compact and mobile form factor is extremely valuable to videographers of all backgrounds,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The XA35 and XA30 camcorders were designed to help professionals who are in the field, in uncertain environments, capturing action as it happens. Whether in a war zone or at a wedding, these camcorders will help professional videographers to be at their best when they need it.”</p>
<p>The Canon XA35 and Canon XA30 HD camcorders feature Full HD (60p and native cinematic at 24p) 1920×1080 recording capabilities with dual SD card slots, recordable to AVCHD (28Mbps) and MP4 (35Mbps) and an HD/SD-SDI output (XA35 only) to feed video directly to a microwave van, satellite uplink, or other TV transmission system. The new Highlight Priority video-recording mode makes it possible to capture visual characteristics that might otherwise be lost due to video compression, creating video that can realistically convey such qualities as the three-dimensional feel of blue skies and clouds, the translucence of water and the luster of metals.</p>
<p>Furthermore, drawing from technologies employed in Canon’s Cinema EOS System lineup of professional digital cinematography products, the new Wide DR mode achieves a dynamic range that has been expanded to 600 percent compared to the 300 percent on the predecessor Canon XA25/XA20 camcorder models. The mode helps minimize the occurrence of under- and over-exposed areas to help create smooth color gradations, even when shooting in environments that tend to produce under- and over-exposed regions, such as those with drastic differences in lighting conditions.</p>
<p>The brightness performance of these camcorders when shooting infrared has been improved approximately 1.4 times higher than the previous models. Infrared shooting uses an infrared diffused LED light to enhance brightness to the very edges of the image while shooting in low-light situations. The sensitivity of the new sensor also enhances this feature.</p>
<p>Also new to the XA line of HD camcorders are slow (maximum 0.4x) and fast (maximum 1200x) recording options, further enhancing a videographer’s ability to shoot creatively. Professionals can access these modes through the easy-to-operate user interface displayed on a vivid 3.5-inch, 1.23 million-dot OLED touch-panel display and 10,000:1 contrast ratio Electronic Viewfinder with controllable iris. The display features a view assist function which provides users the ability, while in highlight priority (gamma) mode, to adjust brightness and gamma setting of both the display and EVF to help display subjects in the most realistic way possible. To help facilitate better focus ability and clearer, more pristine images, these models feature High Definition Peaking for Focus Assist. In addition, both models allow for full manual control and assignable buttons for custom shooting and also have advanced display features that allow for adjustment of zebra, color bars and test tone.</p>
<p>The XA35 and XA30 HD camcorders both feature wireless connectivity for easy sharing and uploading of files. FTP file transfer of MP4 (3Mbps) format video to cover breaking news is enabled by dual-band wireless support (5GHz and 2.4GHz), which also allows for data sharing. A wireless remote feature also enables users to control the XA35 and XA30 camcorders via a web browser on the user’s compatible PC or mobile device.  Camera videos can be played back or downloaded to a compatible device using the web browser of a PC or mobile device connected to the camcorder. In playback mode, video files can be uploaded to social media websites via the free Movie Uploader app, currently available only for compatible iOS® mobile devices.</p>
<p>The new Canon XA35 and XA30 HD camcorders also support use of the optional Canon GP-E2 GPS receiver, which can be connected via USB cable to provide location and time information recorded during shooting. This capability supports editing workflow and can add valuable information for archiving purposes. Additional features include connectivity to various inputs and outputs, including two phantom-powered XLR audio inputs with main ground control and optional Bluetooth mic and two-way intercom-like capability.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong>

The Canon XA35 and XA30 HD camcorders are scheduled to be available the end of November 2015 for an estimated retail price of $1,999.00 and $2,499.00 respectively.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder at B&H Photo: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1198036-REG/canon_1004c002_xa30_professional_hd_camcorder.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon XA30</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1198035-REG/canon_1003c002_xa35_professional_hd_camcorder.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon XA35</a></strong></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-23316 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-back-lcd-open-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-back-lcd-open-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="camcorder-xa35-back-lcd-open-hiRes" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-3q-lcd-open-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-3q-lcd-open-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="camcorder-xa35-3q-lcd-open-hiRes" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-3q-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="camcorder-xa35-3q-hiRes" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-aerial-3q-handle-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/camcorder-xa35-aerial-3q-handle-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="camcorder-xa35-aerial-3q-handle-hiRes" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

I've used the XA20/XA25 a bit. Not the cinematic style that most clients want these days, but they are decent enough cameras for compact ENG needs.

This update is lackluster. MAYBE a better low light capability. The variable speed capture option is interesting, but I do not think it's implemented as a true slow motion/fast motion. That's really it. I was expecting 4K in Canon's next revision/update to these cameras.

Best thing about this is it should drop the price on the XA20/XA25's...


----------



## KrisK (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

"...a dynamic range that has been expanded to 600 percent compared to the 300 percent on the predecessor...."

So, is that 1 stop better?

I'm also wondering which would put out better HD: this or the XC10 (with its 50Mbps 4:2:2)?


----------



## EduPortas (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*



KrisK said:


> "...a dynamic range that has been expanded to 600 percent compared to the 300 percent on the predecessor...."
> 
> So, is that 1 stop better?
> 
> I'm also wondering which would put out better HD: this or the XC10 (with its 50Mbps 4:2:2)?



I would probably go for the XC10. Sensor is bigger and codec is more robust. Maybe even the older XF100?

Canon is betting ENG pros and semipros prefer the ergonomics of the XA line. 

Other than that, not much on paper to make me jump at this new model.


----------



## gsealy (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

I have the used the XA10 (2 generations old) for 3 years now, and it has been great. I can put two of them in a small knapsack with the wireless mikes, grab 2 lightweight tripods, and off I go to do an interview or a short video. It is really great for those situations where you don't want to fool around with lenses and need good AF (or face recognition). The quality of the video is really good, and this was 2 generations ago. Sometimes you don't want to fool around with a lot of gear and take time for setup, yada, yada. With this product line, you just pull them out, shoot, pack up, and go home.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

This might be interesting if the low light performance is very good. But I went with a Sony PXW-X70 a year ago and it's working out just fine. The Sony has a lot more features than this.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

At first glance this does look rather underwhelming. Was very surprised it does not have 4K, but then that is perhaps just Canon trying to protect other models.


----------



## Koemans (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*



OPG said:


> Not impressive enough for a new generation of camcorders.
> Still stuck at 1080p with high compression rates.
> 
> For that price range, Panasonic, JVC, and Sony are giving more.
> ...




LOL,

That camera has only FHD. 

pay 500 euro in your local store and you get a license key, which allows you to download firmware 2.0 which in turn unlocks QFHD and 4k. 

That's right..

4k is already in the Sony PXW-X70. You just need to pay 500 euros extra to unlock it.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*



Koemans said:


> OPG said:
> 
> 
> > Not impressive enough for a new generation of camcorders.
> ...



There's more to it than that. The Sony records to XAVC 50 MB/sec 4:2:2 color at 1080p, has more audio control (you can record mic 1 to both audio 1 & 2 with 2 set lower for a safety track), more external buttons, a much larger viewfinder, two top cold shoes, optional SLog and other profiles, has the SDI out even on the base $1999 model and more. 

The Canon specs look old before the camera even hits the shelf. They did the same thing with the C100 mk II, underwhelming. With the Sony FS5 soon to be on the shelf I wonder what the point of the C100 is now. These things are making me lose hope that Canon can compete with Sony. It almost seems that Canon wants to lose the race.


----------



## SpartanII (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*



Etienne said:


> This might be interesting if the low light performance is very good. But I went with a Sony PXW-X70 a year ago and it's working out just fine. The Sony has a lot more features than this.



Would it be fair to say that the prosumer Sony HDR-CX900 offers more than these Canon XA series cams? I should note that I'm speaking in terms of video quality and not audio.


----------



## coldsweat (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*



Koemans said:


> OPG said:
> 
> 
> > Not impressive enough for a new generation of camcorders.
> ...


The Sony X70's are fantastic cameras, I have 2 of them & the quality is stunning. Even though you pay for the QFHD upgrade, the feature set & value for money is completely unsurpassed by anything else.

As others have said, these canon upgrades seem like too little, too late & are completely underwhelming. If they had QFHD they would be worth a look & priced correctly, however as they are they're overpriced, under-specced & completely outclassed by the competition which offer larger sensors & broadcast quality codecs & outputs at a lower price point.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*



SpartanII said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This might be interesting if the low light performance is very good. But I went with a Sony PXW-X70 a year ago and it's working out just fine. The Sony has a lot more features than this.
> ...



It seems to share a lot of features with the PXW-X70, although XAVC-S is still 8 bit 4:2:0, whereas the X70 uses XAVC which gives 4:2:2. You can add a sony XLR interface to the CX900 multi-interface shoe whereas the Canon does not offer that. The Canon will probably offer better low light performance than the Sony CX900, but it's much more expensive too.


----------



## EduPortas (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

It should be noted that one of big selling points of the PXW-70 is that it offers 10 bit color sampling.

This is very rare in a consumer videocamera, AFAIK.


----------



## kalieaire (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

They say ignorance is bliss.

I wonder how spectacularly they will go down in flames.. Like Minolta?


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two Compact HD Camcorders Ideal For Professional Videographers*

Much ado about nothing


----------

